
Washington Governor Jay Inslee Personally Appealed to Xi Jinping for PPE - bigpumpkin
https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/politics/article/3086153/coronavirus-washington-governor-jay-inslee-personally-appealed
======
peatmoss
This seems pretty remarkable for a US governor to reach out directly to
another nation’s leader. Regardless of one’s political beliefs, it is a sad
situation when state governors feel the need to go it alone in absence of
coherent national leadership.

All told, Inslee and Dow Constantine have done this adoptive Washingtonian
proud in this pandemic. I have found the competence of our leadership a huge
relief. I only wish the national government were as clear headed and
professional.

~~~
duckMuppet
Didn't numerous specialized covid hospitals close in Washington without ever
seeing a patient?

I know for sure about the military one, in fairly certain there were several.
[https://www.military.com/daily-news/2020/04/10/armys-
seattle...](https://www.military.com/daily-news/2020/04/10/armys-seattle-
field-hospital-closes-after-3-days-without-treating-single-patient.html)

A lot of governors "went it alone" because generally, for anyone under 60 who
didn't have multiple co-morbidities, this was just a bad flu season. That gave
these governors a grand opportunity to implement And enforce bad policies in
the name of keeping people safe.

The irony of it is, the policies of these governors effectively isolated
quarantined those who were most vulnerable to the virus, those in assisted
living and nursing homes with those known to be infected with coronavirus
effectively turning them into death camps. Your governor effectively executed
them, while quarantining anyone least likely to be affected by the covid. The
fallout effects from their actions will be felt long after this is over.

Yeh. You guys did a great job out there.. Hold your heads up high
Washingtonians, you have so much to be proud of.. And i think he very much
represents who you are.

~~~
peatmoss
> Didn't numerous specialized covid hospitals close in Washington without ever
> seeing a patient?

The Army field hospital, which was set up to treat non-Covid cases shut down
because our medical system wasn't overwhelmed as it was feared we could be. I
think that our response in WA had something to do with flattening the curve
here: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/05/04/seattles-
leade...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/05/04/seattles-leaders-let-
scientists-take-the-lead-new-yorks-did-not)

And yes, I'm proud to say that due to our response we have been able to send
equipment elsewhere. We geared up for the worst, responded, and have been able
to help our neighbors. I am pretty proud of that.

> A lot of governors "went it alone" because generally, for anyone under 60
> who didn't have multiple co-morbidities, this was just a bad flu season.
> That gave these governors a grand opportunity to implement And enforce bad
> policies in the name of keeping people safe.

As I write this, over 100,000 people in our country are dead. This is already
like 3 flu seasons. I'm one degree of separation from someone who died at 36.
I feel that the policies that have been implemented have been pretty good
given how quickly they needed to be devised and implemented. And they've been
refined over time.

> The irony of it is, the policies of these governors effectively isolated
> quarantined those who were most vulnerable to the virus, those in assisted
> living and nursing homes with those known to be infected with coronavirus
> effectively turning them into death camps. Your governor effectively
> executed them, while quarantining anyone least likely to be affected by the
> covid. The fallout effects from their actions will be felt long after this
> is over.

I don't understand this argument, and I guess I'll assume positive intent on
your part. Seeing the death rates in Washington vs other parts of the world
and indeed other parts of the US, we have models for how things could have
been / could still be much worse. I don't see how instituting policies that
kept massive numbers of other people out of the hospitals, thus reserving the
hospital capacity for those most vulnerable to infection, could be seen as
anything other than mitigating a bad situation.

EDIT: looking through your comment history, please, take a deep breath and try
to at least entertain the possibility that you could be wrong. I pledge to do
the same.

